# East Fork Of the Whitewater River



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

Caught 6 trout yesterday. Oddest thing happened. I was fishing tandem flies with a strike indicator. The top fly was a chartreus steelhead egg pattern and the bottom fly was a bead head pheasant tail. I caught both fish on the pheasant tail. I removed the egg pattern from my set up and could not catch a fish. I put the egg pattern back on and caught fish again. Anybody out there experience that before? I have fished a long time and never experienced that before.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

No I have never witnessed or heard of such a occurrence. How about the fish you caught? Sizes and/or pictures?


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

I've heard a guide talk about this a year or so ago. His theory was the bright egg pattern catches their eye, but not enough to get them to bite and then they see that delicious nymph drift by.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with urizen, I have experienced the same thing several times. I usually run a black montana nymph behind the egg.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I often fish a tiny nymph behind a big bright red SJ Worm, the tiny fly catches most of the fish, its especially effective in foamy fast chutes to get their attention, learned that many years ago from Colorado guide, works well on the Ohio streams. 

Salmonid


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Next time you throw a big streamer, tie on a small nymph/egg/worm about 2-3ft behind it. Just make sure its not too close that way you don't foul hook if they short strike the streamer.

You'll be surprised how many you pick up on the dropper. Try stripping in nymphs by themselves, well that's a different story.


----------



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

The trout were all around 14 to 16 inches


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Urizen said:


> I've heard a guide talk about this a year or so ago. His theory was the bright egg pattern catches their eye, but not enough to get them to bite and then they see that delicious nymph drift by.



Same as what I do on the Mad....I'll fish a copper john and hang something below it.......normally a caddis in the winter and move towards a pheasant tail mid February ...but in my case the copper john gets about half the strikes. .....another thing that works....is if the sun is out fish a bright fly , like a caddis tied with some sort of sparkle dubbing......if the clouds roll in change to a drabber pattern.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Stealing the thread maybe. But is that a pretty good tailwater? I dont find much when i google it but from what i read it seams nice. Better than the mad? Worth the drive from cleveland area? Thanks all


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

I used to travel to Indy for work pretty regularly and have fished it several times. It's a highly pressured spot in the summer, with a lot of fish going home on stringers. In the winter and early spring the fishing is great, but once summer hits I wouldn't bother making the drive. Any fish that are left by about June won't take flies too well. The bait fisherman still can put some fish in their buckets though. I'd say driving in to PA would be better than the 5 hr drive down there to that stream.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok thanks. Pa is the home state so id much rather travel there anyways.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

mbelperio said:


> Caught 6 trout yesterday. Oddest thing happened. I was fishing tandem flies with a strike indicator. The top fly was a chartreus steelhead egg pattern and the bottom fly was a bead head pheasant tail. I caught both fish on the pheasant tail. I removed the egg pattern from my set up and could not catch a fish. I put the egg pattern back on and caught fish again. Anybody out there experience that before? I have fished a long time and never experienced that before.


I believe in this technique and have found it quite effective. Usually its the second fly that gets hit and I do catch more fish with the tandem rig than a single. Often times the first fly is referred to as the attractor. The idea is to catch attention with the first and they bite the second. Often times the attractor is a brighter fly than the second. Theoretically this is a different technique than just running two options for the fish to hit, but in practice its the same.


----------

